# chest x-ray for PR visa?



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Can I use the chest x-ray taken for 457 visa for PR visa if it was taken just 2 months back? 

Plz clarify friends


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Possibly if you have not been out of country since. Ask your case officer but they do have the right to say no depending on where you are now ie is the risk of getting TB high where you are.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> Can I use the chest x-ray taken for 457 visa for PR visa if it was taken just 2 months back?
> 
> Plz clarify friends


Dear Divya

When you are applying PR visa.........they ask you if you underwent any medicals for any visa in last 12 months. Irrespective of sub class applied........If you had undergone in said period......you need to mention with HAP ID( if available).......... Once CO allocated h/ she will let you know
Wether you need to take further medicals or not.....
Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

divyap said:


> Can I use the chest x-ray taken for 457 visa for PR visa if it was taken just 2 months back?
> 
> Plz clarify friends


I was actually in the same situation when I had my PR approved. I was asked for medicals about a month or so after I had done my chest X-rays for a 457 visa and had to do a full medical, including X-ray despite the fact that I had a recent X-ray and had only lived in Australia since the date of the last X-ray. It's quite rare that DIAC will accept the results of an old medical but there is no harm in asking.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> I was actually in the same situation when I had my PR approved. I was asked for medicals about a month or so after I had done my chest X-rays for a 457 visa and had to do a full medical, including X-ray despite the fact that I had a recent X-ray and had only lived in Australia since the date of the last X-ray. It's quite rare that DIAC will accept the results of an old medical but there is no harm in asking.


Your medicals are valid for one year........It's your old medical reports
that decides wether you should undergo medicals again or not......besides......purely depends on how your CO takes it


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JP Mosa said:


> Your medicals are valid for one year........It's your old medical reports
> that decides wether you should undergo medicals again or not......besides......purely depends on how your CO takes it


It was quite irrelevant whether I had a clear X-ray that was just over a month old (I've never had any medical issues at all from the day I was born, so my previous medical results had no bearing on the request - it was DIAC's policy that was the decider). I had to do all the tests, including the X-ray if I wanted my visa as the old X-ray result were linked to my 457 visa only. I even had to declare the old X-ray on the health form. Needless to say, I did the X-ray and other tests and left it at that. I wasn't about to delay my visa by taking up that fight.

If someone is asked to redo a particular test, they should just comply. Precious time is lost whilst they argue this out with DIAC and in the end, they may very well have to do the test. As I said, there is no harm in asking but if as in my case, the answer is no, then it's better to just drop the matter and do as requested


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> It was quite irrelevant whether I had a clear X-ray that was just over a month old (I've never had any medical issues at all from the day I was born, so my previous medical results had no bearing on the request - it was DIAC's policy that was the decider). I had to do all the tests, including the X-ray if I wanted my visa as the old X-ray result were linked to my 457 visa only. I even had to declare the old X-ray on the health form. Needless to say, I did the X-ray and other tests and left it at that. I wasn't about to delay my visa by taking up that fight.
> 
> If someone is asked to redo a particular test, they should just comply. Precious time is lost whilst they argue this out with DIAC and in the end, they may very well have to do the test. As I said, there is no harm in asking but if as in my case, the answer is no, then it's better to just drop the matter and do as requested


I don't know why DIAC asked you to undergo medicals once again when you had undergone your Chest X-Ray ....as you said........but when my wife applied for the visa onshore she did produce the medical report which she was taken 8 months back from the date of application........So I don't think its irrelevant......b'coz we always do go a head....after calling DIAC and confirm what we do is right......Hope you got it....


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Thankyou all for your valuable inputs.. 

Since I ve travelled back to India, I think CO would ask me to redo.. 

Wil have to wait and see... But anyways with all your valuable inputs, I atleast can be prepared on all the possible scenarios.. Thanks again pals...


----------

